# warning says Smart Failure predicted on hard disk



## ifind (Aug 21, 2002)

I got this message when I started my computer this afternoon:
the screen was black and the text said:

Smart Failure predicted on hard disk.
Quantum Fireball EL10.2A
Warning: Immediately backup all data and replace hard disk. A failure may be imminent. Press F1 to continue.

The only thing I have done differently, is that IMMEDIATELY prior to this I downloaded and used a program called Handy Backup, which I got from www.webattack.com. I backed up all my documents and various other files, then I shut the computer off and left for about an hour. When I restarted, I got that message.

I then restarted the computer and got the message again. Clicking F1 DOES get it started into Windows. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. Vikki
Windows 98
Hewlett Packard Pavilion 6370Z (3.5 years old)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmmm- at 3.5yrs old, hard drive could be getting full for one thing...how's the free space? 
Hard drives, and most other things, do just suddenly quit working...like my 20 year old son, but that's understandable...
There is usually a diagnositic program, free, very easy to do, available at the support site of your hard drive. You generally load their download tool onto a bootable floppy, they give you directions to do this, and follow the instructions...it tests the hard drive thoroughly, and it passes or fails. The warranty period for some is 3 years....darn! Some companies will send you refurbished, tested drive in exchange for ones that test bad....you have to register at the drive companies site, and some will send you a drive before you have to take yours out and send it back...they give you 30 days to send one back (you pay the freight one way) That is for Maxtor Corp. drives, and probably some other top brands....but, the warranty period is up unless you have a drive that came with extended warranty...check the label down on the drive itself- and, it is usually hidden...have to shut things all down, take drive out carefully, to see the label side- perhaps yours is visible, ((but your neck may never be the same again)) The date of manufacture is written on the lable, compare this to what drive's website says about warranty for your make and model of hard driive..If by chance you are still covered, you usually have to fill out a form for an RMA number to use to send it back to company. Drives are fairly reasonable to buy these days....there are some pitfalls, though, with buying a larger capacity drive, things like BIOS size limits....you cant generally use the huge 40 or 80GB drives without some extra help. New drives come with software that will let the drive be used to full capacity, and instructions to use that. They also come with drive copying software ..you can copy old one to new one and be up and running quickly...IF the old drive is in copying mood.... You also have to learn about things like detecting a hard drive in BIOS, jumpers to set the hard drive as Slave or Master, and how to work inside the computer. Instructions in step by step form are available... it isn't that hard to learn....You could of course enlist a techie friend who owes you, ((but usually it's the other way around, so don't ask if they have helped you and you haven't paid much attention to them since))

BEFORE you do any uninstalling, you could try a Registry restore, takes just a minute or two, and puts the system back as it was a day or so prior....you usually have your choice of 4 good copies of the Registry....available by booting with either a good, virus free startup disk, OR by pressing the CTRL or F8 key at bootup, a menu should come up on DOS screen, select "Command Prompt" hit Enter key....
when the A:/ appears, just type in this"
A:/ C: That is to change to hard drive directory, [hit Enter again] Then, from C:>/ type following:
scanreg /restore [there is one space after scanreg!!]

hit the Enter key again....the program will start up, and show you what it found....shoud have at least 4 Started Registry backups....select one that says "Started" the day before the problem happened....follow the prompts, all should return to normal. You could also do a search here on the forums for
"Restore Registry" or, "scanreg /restore" there are lots of them...with better directions than I have for you. Here is one link to some good posts about this" 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=92521&highlight=restore+Registry+scanreg

Some antivirus programs, if left running while software installs, can cause weird, false alarms like this. Best not wait, immediately put most important things somewhere safe....but, I would not use this program to do it,,,,try disks, CDs.


----------



## ifind (Aug 21, 2002)

Thank you, Byteman, for your assistance. After my post, I restarted the computer two more times with no trouble. I took your suggestion and did a "go back." You know what? I ALWAYS forget to turn off virus and other programs before installing software. I NEVER remember. I think I will uninstall and reinstall the Handy Backup, this time turning things off first. Again... THANK YOU! Vikki


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You are very welcome! If you meant go back by using the scanreg /restore from DOS.... If you used the GoBack program, by Roxio? I think....it works, but remember when you format and reinstall if you use a System Recovery type CD to DISABLE GoBack temporarily....there is an option to re-enable it afterward. This information provided by Gateway company, for a friend I was working for....must be true for all System Restore setups.... anyway, happy computing to ya- stop back if you need help anytime.


----------

